# Any advice?



## Briana Izaguirre (Jan 12, 2019)

So I have a wether goat that i will be showing in my county fair. I recently went to a prospect show, and the judge told me that my goat was too soft and he has a low belly. How do i make him more leaner and get rid of the belly? Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What are you feeding?
And how much?

Is he getting exercise?


----------



## Briana Izaguirre (Jan 12, 2019)

I feed Jacob’s red tag grain 1 1/2 cups 2x a day. And every other day i feed with an ounce of hay. He walks/runs for about 10-15 minutes a day


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't show wethers so can't help much there.
Hope someone will chime in soon.

This may help some.
https://www.mjbga.org/shmarketwethers.htm


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

When is your fair? How old is the goat and whats its weight? Do you have a picture? 
I'm not familiar with that feed, but make sure you are following the tag and feeding for their weight. Have you tried wet feeding? It gets them very hydrated and helps them feel firmer.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Is that Jacob's red tag or Jacoby's red tag?

There are different grains that can be added to add soft or hard fat. If he is just fat, it needs to be run off. 

We had a sheep with a belly and the only way we got rid of it was to cut out his hay 100%.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

When we show goats for the fair they get no hay. But our fiber content in our feed is a good %. And you should weigh your feed. They should be getting about 2lbs each for a fair goat. Some people will feed up to 3lbs-4lbs a day. And if you can do 3 feedings, they say it does better.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Another thing to help build muscle is having them walk backwards on hills. If there is none around you but you have a sloped area somewhere that will work.
This is how we feeded ours.
This picture are from 2years ago.


----------



## Spring Creek Boers (Dec 26, 2018)

Only give him hay every few days and run him hard up hills everyday or get a dog or 4wheeler to chase him. He really just needs exercise daily.


----------

